# Will my beneficial bacteria die?



## eric1115 (Apr 11, 2015)

Hi 
First a little background. I have been doing fishless cycle with 5ppm of ammonia. I think it is close to the end, close to 5 weeks. Ammonia goes from 5ppm to 0 in less than 12 hours. Nitrite still high but last 2 days looks like is coming down. Not 100% sure since the color chart is so hard to read.

This tank was previously a saltwater tank and I cleaned it very well (atleast I think I did). My LFS advise me to stock a few fish first to make sure there is no issue before adding a full biol-oad of Mbuna. Just in case I didn't clean the tank well enough.

It is a 180 gallon tank, 72x24x24. I am thinking maybe I will add 5 red fin black shark to see if all is ok for few days, then add all the Mbuna.

Here are my questions:
1. Will my beneficial bacteria die and adjust to the 5 sharks in few days and in turn cause a cycle when I add all the Mbuna?
2. If the sharks are ok after few days, will they attack the Mbuna when I add them?
3. If the sharks die, then I have to assume I didn't clean the tank good enough. Wht do I do?

thanks


----------



## Fishnut71 (Dec 7, 2014)

Any particular reason you're choosing to go with these sharks, if the ultimate plan is for mbunas?

How about going with giant danios?

They won't be a threat to the mbunas and they are more than fast enough to stay clear should the mbunas become really aggressive.


----------



## eric1115 (Apr 11, 2015)

Hi
Yes the plan is have Mbuna. The reason for the shark was because I read a lot of people's response that work with Mbuna, but if giant danios works, I don't mind going with that. I wanted something that is survive the tank, that I can keep long term with the Mbuna. My concern was the Mbuna will kill them.

thanks


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Your beneficial bacteria won't die. But if the nitrites and ammonia are zero, I would not test with fish. I also would not mix black sharks with mbuna because over 10 years of reading success and fail stories, it's too hit or miss for me.

Maybe a couple of bristlenose plecos?


----------



## Fishnut71 (Dec 7, 2014)

This is how I would go about doing what you want to do:
I would add a sponge filter to the 180 with the fishless cycling. After 2weeks, add your "test" fish. Wait another 2 weeks to see if there's any toxicity issue. If fish are fine after 2 weeks, the tank is most likely fish safe. Move all the "test" fish and the sponge filter to a temporary tank. Continue with fishless cycling of 180 until ammonia and nitrite are depleted. Once tank is cycled, move in your mbuna colony and "test" fish.


----------



## eric1115 (Apr 11, 2015)

Hi DJRansome

Did you meant If the nitrite and ammonia are not zero?

I don't want bristlenose plecos because I do not plan to add them to my tank at all. If shark is no good, is there other good suggestions?

Is there maybe a few mbuna I can add that would not be territorial toward newer mbuna? Maybe 1 or 2 yellow lab?

thanks


----------



## eric1115 (Apr 11, 2015)

Hi Fishnut71
Let me see if I understand what you are suggesting correctly.

Add a sponge filter now and after 2weeks, assuming the sponge will have bacteria also. Then add "test" fish. and wait another 2 weeks to see if there's any toxicity issue. If fish are fine after 2 weeks, the tank is most likely fish safe. Move all the "test" fish and the sponge filter to a temporary tank because the sponge should have enough bacteria to support the test fishes. Then continue with fishless cycling of 180 until ammonia and nitrite are depleted because some bacteria would have die. Once tank is cycled, move in your mbuna colony and "test" fish.

Is that correct? I can definitely do that, but it sounds like it will take me another extra few weeks. I was thinking that if there is toxic it would kill the fish in a day or two instead of weeks.

Do you think the LFS and me is being over cautious?

thanks


----------



## Fishnut71 (Dec 7, 2014)

eric1115 said:


> Hi Fishnut71
> Let me see if I understand what you are suggesting correctly.
> 
> Add a sponge filter now and after 2weeks, assuming the sponge will have bacteria also. Then add "test" fish. and wait another 2 weeks to see if there's any toxicity issue. If fish are fine after 2 weeks, the tank is most likely fish safe. Move all the "test" fish and the sponge filter to a temporary tank because the sponge should have enough bacteria to support the test fishes. Then continue with fishless cycling of 180 until ammonia and nitrite are depleted because some bacteria would have die. Once tank is cycled, move in your mbuna colony and "test" fish.
> ...


If you want to go the super safe route, then you want to be patient and go the extra mile. Not all toxicity kills right away, some takes time.

Personally, I think your lfs is be overly cautious, but that's not really a bad thing.


----------



## Cyphound (Oct 20, 2014)

What are your readings for all 3 at this time. What temp do you have the tank at.


----------



## eric1115 (Apr 11, 2015)

5ppm of ammonia down to 0 in less than 12 hours. nitrite is purple the second I test. nitrite is 5ppm.
ph is 8.2, temp is 86.5. 
thanks


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Once nitrite and ammonia are zero and you have nitrates...you are cycled. It's good to wait a few days to make sure everything stays at zero. But then...I would add all the fish at once.


----------



## eric1115 (Apr 11, 2015)

Hi
One more question, I am a little bit confused. I know when ammonia and Nitrite hits zero, then my tank is ready, but Is it 12 hours or 24 hours after dosing 4ppm of ammonia?

Right now, ammonia goes down to zero under 12 hours and nitrite goes down to zero under 24 hours. Nitrate is very red, so in the 100+.

thanks


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Once ammonia and nitrites go to zero and stay there...stop adding ammonia, you are done.

I'd wait a couple days after everything is zero to be sure.


----------



## eric1115 (Apr 11, 2015)

When you say stop adding ammonia, wouldn't the bacteria starve, since I don't have fish yet?

thanks


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Not in a couple of days...how long until you get fish?


----------



## eric1115 (Apr 11, 2015)

Hi
My fish should arrive on Thursday, but I can't get my nitrate down. It's blood red now, even after I did a 90% water change.
I can going to do maybe 2 90% change later today and see if I can get it down.

thanks


----------



## Handyjoe (Jan 11, 2015)

If you worry about starving your bacterias, then drop in a few feeder gold fishses until you get your other fishes. If the gold fishes were doing okay, then it is safe to introduce your other fishes. I think...?


----------



## Fishnut71 (Dec 7, 2014)

I, personally, would skip the feeder goldfish just because they have a reputation of carrying diseases.

To keep my nitrate at an acceptable level I utilize pothos


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If your fish are coming tomorrow I'd change 100% of the water.


----------



## eric1115 (Apr 11, 2015)

I just did a 100% than another 50% and finally got the nitrate down to 10ppm and I think I am happy with it. Fish will arrive in the morning and hopefully all will go well. :fish: :fish:

Thank you everyone for all your help.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Test your tap water. With a 100% change your nitrate should be zero.


----------



## eric1115 (Apr 11, 2015)

I tested the tap 0 nitrate, but I forgot the water in my sump, so I really only changed 100% in the tank and not the sump.

Well since it's 10ppm, I think I should be ok for now.

thanks


----------

